# Guided Youth Turkey hunt contest! sign up!



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

I know a few guys have done this in the past and being that I just gave away a first turkey hunt at a show last weekend I figured it's time for a youth one! All you need to do is post on here a number between 1-500 and the person closest to it at the end of the weekend will win full day guided turkey hunt for there kid(under 18 please! boy/girl) With me! We will also be filming this for one of or upcoming shows for SimplyOutdoors TV and featured on our DVD(Youth will get his/her own copy) 

Now post away boys my number is locked in!! Lets all try to get those kids in the woods this spring!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea. I guess I will be the first to throw out a number. My daughter is 11 and this is her first year. I plan on taking her out but since I am a newbie myself, I think she would have a better chance with you  My number is...
#250


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

327


----------



## bhhad25 (Nov 30, 2005)

417

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

my son will take 233 Thank you


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

333 hope I win!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on guys I know there is a lot more first time kids out there waiting to go!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

248


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

My sons first year he's 10 so he says 172
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Outstanding Jeff! Perhaps have the mods place this in the General Hunting Forum...It'll get more views!!!


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

Lets go with 

*89*

This will be my middle sons first year out.

tom


----------



## turk877 (Mar 10, 2010)

#422 please..he's 13


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Outstanding Jeff! Perhaps have the mods place this in the General Hunting Forum...It'll get more views!!!


Thanks! I was at a wild game dinner the other night and senator John Gleason was talking about how kids just are not in the woods like they used to be! So I decided to do my part in helping out.. Wish I could take them all but I have kids myself! Lol


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a great idea Jeff...Especially for those that may not have some prime land to hunt or dont have alot of time to get the kid out hunting.......But if you dont get a ton of takers I would guess it will be because Michigan only lets us kill one bird and alot of fathers like myself want our sons/daughters hunt to be a special one between him and I.

Again, great idea and Kudo's to you for taking time to take a youth hunting.


----------



## swamp buck (Jul 23, 2006)

my daughter says #27

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Swamp Witch (Aug 18, 2009)

My nephew will take 88


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

I will pick 277


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Need some more sign ups boys!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Giving this until tomorrow about 1pm then I'll announce the winner so if you want to sign up do it soon!


----------



## thunderdog512 (Oct 27, 2010)

117.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I told my 3 boys of this contest. They all loved the idea and thought we should thank you for doing it.



142 Brad

387 Jimmy

456 Nate(I let him pick a number but he is only 8 and cant hunt)

Got to treat them all the same ya know.


----------



## tj1332002 (Jan 24, 2011)

Number 10


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Update!!! I'm giving this until tomorrow because our other prostaffer Barry cooper(bmoney) said he would also take a kid along! So we will be picking 2 kids to go now.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok I decided after I looked over everything just to go ahead and close this now being I picked 249 as a winning number and "outdooralex" picked 250 and "weatherby" picked 248 so these guys will be our winners Congrats!! Contact me on here or at [email protected] to set everything up! To those who didn't win I wish I took take all of you but can't.. Keep your eyes peeled because we just may take more..


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats to our winners!!!! Now i just need to knock all the dust off my turkey stuff and get to scouting!!!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow!!!!! Thankyou very much for yor generous offer. I can't wait to tell Sydney. I sent you an email Jeff.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

outdooralex said:


> Wow!!!!! Thankyou very much for yor generous offer. I can't wait to tell Sydney. I sent you an email Jeff.


 No problem! We love doing this kind of stuff..


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I told Sydney yesterday when I got home and she is so fired up she can't wait!! Jeff, it was great talking with ya last night, can't wait for the season to get here!!!


----------



## Tankster (Feb 25, 2010)

wished I saw this sooner. :sad:

It is great that you are doing this!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Outdooralex,

Remember this MS outing, they sure grow up fast. Nice job Jeff. Good luck on your hunts and have fun!


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Class move Jeff:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

outdooralex said:


> I told Sydney yesterday when I got home and she is so fired up she can't wait!! Jeff, it was great talking with ya last night, can't wait for the season to get here!!!


Same here! Were fired up for sure now. And we found out today our great sponsor StormKloth ll outerwear has donated coats to the winners!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

outdooralex said:


> I told Sydney yesterday when I got home and she is so fired up she can't wait!! Jeff, it was great talking with ya last night, can't wait for the season to get here!!!


Same here! Were fired up for sure now. And we found out today our great sponsor StormKloth ll outerwear has donated coats to the winners!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

EdB said:


> Hey Outdooralex,
> 
> Remember this MS outing, they sure grow up fast. Nice job Jeff. Good luck on your hunts and have fun!


Oh man!!!! That brings a little tear to my eye  I think Sydney was around 4 in that picture and Nicholas was about 2. That was at Sterling State Park. What would be really cool is if I could post a picture next to that one with her and a turkey this year  Thanks for posting, I really feel like I'm getting old now. Could you email me that pic at [email protected]. I would appreciate it.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone knows weatherby let him know he won! If I don't here from him soon ill just pick another winner.. I sent him a PM but nothing back yet..


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Trying to find that picture for you. No luck on the computer but I think it might be on some discs from back then. Not sure but I'll keep looking as I have time. It's in my gallery here, that's where I linked it to this post. Not sure if you can download a jpeg from there?

Edit, went to the gallery here and figured it out, sending an e-mail now.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Man looks like were to late my son would of like it.I would pick #300 for a number.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Im giving weatherby another day or so and if he doesn't respond back I will pick another winner! So stay tuned guys..


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Man that would suck to win something this awesome and not know it my kid kept asking. "Did I win yet " he wanted it bad whatwould a hunt like this cost for him this spring 
"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

meeee said:


> Man that would suck to win something this awesome and not know it my kid kept asking. "Did I win yet " he wanted it bad whatwould a hunt like this cost for him this spring
> "
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I know! That's why I keep waiting to hear back but I have to get this locked up soon! I've sent him a PM but no response..


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

COngrats to the winners and also to you jeff awesome thing for sure. 
I know my little brother would've loved to go with you for sure but I guess he'll have to suffer a year with me.......


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you ever find the winner?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

my son keeps checking too!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah weatherby got a hold of me on Friday. I might do another one if things go well so keep watching!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

nephew picks *347*


----------

